# SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?



## icemankimi (26. August 2016)

*SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar hin und wieder mal gelesen, dass man auch Spiele auf eine SSD drauf machen könnte, aber der Nutzen soll oft eher fraglich sein? Ich wollte deswegen hier noch mal um Meinungen bitten, wie sinnvoll es ist, außer dem Betriebssystem auch Games auf die SSD zu packen. Ich selbst spiele hin und wieder mal Guild Wars 2 als Open World Game. Bei meinem jetzigen alten System (ohne SSD) fällt mir auf, dass je mehr Spieler auf der Map sind, desto unerträglicher das Spiel ruckelt. Wie verhält es sich außerdem bei Spielen, die nicht Open World sind? Wie macht sich eine SSD bemerkbar? 

Und wie sinnvoll ist es, auf die SSD Office zu installieren (also Word, Excel, Power Point)?

Wäre über Antworten dankbar.


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Gerade bei den Ladezeiten macht sich ne ssd stark bemerkbar.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Ich habe seit Jahren nur noch SSDs in meinem Rechner.
Die Vorteile sind halt kürzere Ladezeiten und keine Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*



icemankimi schrieb:


> Wie macht sich eine SSD bemerkbar?


Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Achte bei der Arbeit unter Windows, oder beim Spielen, einfach mal auf das Festplatten-Lämpchen an deinem PC. Immer wenn zb. im Spiel etwas ruckelt, und zur selben Zeit dieses Lämpchen leuchtet/flackert, dann bedeutet das in der Regel, das gerade Daten von der Festplatte gelesen werden, diese aber nicht schnell genug ist. Es kommt zu "Nachladerucklern", das Spiel ruckelt wegen der Festplatte. Hier kann eine SSD sehr häufig die meisten Ruckler entfernen, oder zumindest deutlich abschwächen. Je nach Spiel, wenn zb. ständig Daten von der Platte geladen werden, kann das einen großen Unterschied machen. Bei Spielen die nicht/kaum nachladen eben einen geringeren/keinen Unterschied.

Dazu kommt die Größe des RAMs. Computer mit weniger RAM laden dementsprechend häufiger von der Festplatte nach, als Computer mit mehr RAM. Seien es die Daten von der Anwendung/dem Spiel an sich, oder bei Daten die Windows wegen des geringen RAMs in die Auslagerungsdatei gespeichert hat, und von dort nachlädt.

Es kommt also ganz auf den Einzelfall an, welchen PC man hat, und welche Software man benutzt, ob man eine SSD im System stark spürt, oder eher weniger. In der Regel ist es aber so, das schon Windows deutlich besser reagiert, flüssiger läuft, wenn es auf einer SSD installiert ist. Hier macht eine SSD mit zb. 60GB quasi immer Sinn. Bei den Preisen aktuell darf es auch problemlos eine 120GB SSD sein, auf die dann auch noch ein paar Spiele/Programme passen. Darüber muß man eben, auch mit Blick aufs Budget, selbst entscheiden, was man braucht oder nicht. Manche wollen lieber 20 Spiele auf der SSD gleichzeitig installiert haben (= große SSD), andere spielen lieber ein Spiel nach dem anderen durch (=kleine SSD).

Unter Windows macht sich eine SSD dadurch bemerkbar, das alles etwas flüssiger läuft, Fenster sich schneller öffnen, Programme schneller reagieren usw. Bei Spielen kommen zu den genannten selteneren Nachladerucklern noch die grundsätzlich schnelleren Ladezeiten dazu, also wenn man zb. von einem Level/einem Gebiet in das nächste geht, und ein Ladebildschirm erscheint. Das geht dann häufig ebenfalls deutlich schneller.


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Aus Preis-/Leistungssicht als auch aus Leistungssicht sind nicht mal die 120er noch zu empfehlen. Bei den "kleinen" SSDs stehen die 240/250er derzeit am besten da, insgesamt gesehen ist es derzeit die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die aktuell den meisten Bang for the buck bietet, soll es kleiner sein, die SK Hynix Canvas SL301 250GB, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Aerni (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

1x ssd system, 1x 1tb ssd für spiele und 1 x hdd für bilder filme etc. ich werd in zukunft auch nurnoch ssds kaufen. ist das beste was man machen kann.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

jip sinnvoll


----------



## Horrorkraft (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Also ich hab das mal mit dem Spiel Echo of Soul probiert und auf der SSD hatte ich ohne Probleme ca. 100 fps, im Gegensatz mit der "normalen" Sata Festplatte nur noch 10-20 fps... Ich packe meine Spiele deshalb immer auf die SSD.
Es macht viel mehr Spaß in dem man mal ganz schnell nen Relog macht oder schneller in Instanzen oder wenn man wie in WoW z.B.  bestimmte Addons benutzt die schnell nachladen müssen wie TSM...
Ich würde und kann es nur jedem empfehlen, man holt mit der SSD in Spielen die schnellsten Ergebnisse raus.
Natürlich mit einer mSata die Schreibe und Lesefähigkeiten von bis zu 2,5 GB/s  aufzeigt wird das Spielerlebniss um einiges schneller


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Also gerade in Guild Wars 2 und anderen MMO's mit vielen Spielern an einem Ort macht sich ne SSD stark bemerkbar, mal als Beispiel sei hier Löwenstein aus Guild Wars 2 genannt, mit einer HDD ist die Ladezeit gefühlt eine Ewigkeit und mit einer SSD hast du beinahe keine Verzögerung mehr beim betreten der Stadt.

Allgemein bringt eine SSD enorm viel die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen und auch Nachladeruckler bei Texturen etc können abnehmen, sprich etwas glattere Frameraten.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Eine SSD ist in der heutigen Zeit ein muss für Spiele sowieso.


----------



## icemankimi (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Danke schon mal!
Also ist es so, dass eine SSD eig. Bei allen Spielen was bringt  (v.a. kürzere Ladezeiten) und bei Open World Games besonders viel.

Ich habe mich für eine San Disk mit 240 GB entschieden. Da würde ich dann das System draufmachen, Office und diverse Spiele.
Sollte man nun 2 SSDs nehmen? Falls ja, was Bringt das für Vorteile oder reicht mir auch die eine SSD mit 240 GB problemlos aus? Wobei ich nicht  jemand bin, der ständig neue Spiele kauft, aber eben hin und wieder mal.

Wichtige Frage:
Sehe ich das wirklich richtig, dass die von Icedaft verlinkte SSD (SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) satte 960 GB hat? Ist die denn zu empfehlen? Das würde ja im Vergleich zu der mit 240 GB ein enorm gutes P/L-Verhältnis bedeuten. Dann würde ich die nämlich evtl. tatsächlich nehmen?


----------



## D0pefish (26. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Bei vielen Spielen macht sich eine SSD bei den Ladezeiten bemerkbar. Man hat in solchen Topics den letzten Jahren zuhauf lesen können, dass "500 MB/s max-SSD's" das Maximum sind, drüber hätte es keinen Sinn mehr - das ist ALLES SUBJEKTIVER UNSINN und offensichtlich irgendwo gelesen und dann wieder in andere Foren weitergetragen, um sich halt irgendwie an der Diskussion zu beteiligen. 
Bei älteren Spielen kann es für menschliche Maßstäbe trotz prall gefüllter Spieleordner mit tausenden Dateien völlig egal sein, ob sie von HDD oder vom RAM-Drive geladen werden. Bei Dying Light kann man am anderen Ende der Fahnenstange gegenwärtig sehr gut nachvollziehen, wer mit welchen Datenträgern am längsten auf den Ladebildschirm blickt. Die Ladezeiten skalieren auffällig mit der zur Verfügung stehenden Bandbreite. 
Es ist immer das Zusammenspiel aller beanspruchten Hardware- und Software-Komponenten. Nimm eine 500'er die an die Grenzen von SATA3 stößt, dann hast du (noch) eine Weile Ruhe. Wenn man sich neu entscheidet würde ich einen Blick auf die vielseitig zu findenden Tests von NVMe-PCIe-Laufwerken werfen und eine der schnellen M.2-Samsung's oder vergeleichbar mit einem hochwertigen (!) Dritthersteller-PCIe-Adapter mit Metallkühler setzen. Drosselung bei Überhitzung sind dann nur noch was zum Belächeln, wenn es mal wieder in einem Test oder Forum erwähnt wird. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass viele Spiele ihre Savegames auf C: ablegen und laden. Hier hinken dann auch schnell gefasste Erfahrungen der Realität hinterher. LG!


----------



## NussiBussi (27. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

"Fast" jede SSD (siehe technische Daten) bietet einen markanten Mehrwert zu einer HDD.
Eine PCI-SSD topt das ganze Ergebnis noch einmal.
P/L-technisch ist eine Sata-SSD aktuell empfehlenswert.
Die favorisierte SanDisk 960GB steht einem Einbau/ Kauf nichts im Wege.
Meine "Go" hast du dafür!
Wenn etwas Geld über bleiben sollte, rate ich zur Samsung 850 Evo bzw Crucial MX 200 in entsprechender Größe.
Persönlich nutze ich nur noch SSD´s , sowie "laute/ langsame" HDD´s nur noch im NAS


----------



## timmyfive (28. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Die SSD sind ja nicht schlecht aber bei kleine files und wenn es viele sind geht leider die geschwindigkeit runder manche auf 100mb/s oder manche 375mb/s wenn die werte bei samsung oder intel stimmen.
Aber manche m.2 ssd zb. kann man doch nur max geschwindigkeit über Thunderbolt machen ohne raid oder? usb 3.1 schaft ja keine 1500mb/s


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*



X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Eine SSD ist in der heutigen Zeit ein muss für Spiele sowieso.



Unfug. Für Open World Spiele (die meisten MMOs/MMORPGs z.B.), bzw. allgemein Spiele, bei denen regelmäßig und viel von der Platte nachgeladen ("gestreamt") werden muss - da lohnen sich SSDs definitiv. Für sonstige Spiele haben SSDs zwar immer noch den Vorteil der geringeren Ladezeiten, aber im Grunde keine performance-relevanten Auswirkungen.


----------



## Mmobolo (29. August 2016)

*AW: SSD  - Auch für Spiele sinnvoll?*

Das Spiel auf SSD ladet schneller und bringt bessere Spielerfahrung


----------

